

TAWS - The (browser-based) Amiga Workbench Simulator - yankcrime
http://home.datacomm.ch/mrupp/TAWS/WB.html

======
forthewyn
Is this just another cheeky Javascript "amiga simulator" gag site in
Javascript? Or is there any real functionality here?

